# verständnis frage zu DB Mysql



## vikozo (11. Okt. 2017)

hallo
wenn ich im ISPConfig einen DB user mit Passwort und eine DB erstelle und verbinde.
sollte ich dann von der CLI her nicht
mysql -u NAME -p Passwort
Zugang bekommen und dann ein Show database;  machen können?
vielen Dank für ein Feedback
gruss
vinc


----------



## robotto7831a (11. Okt. 2017)

Theoretisch ja. Welche Fehlermeldung?


----------



## vikozo (11. Okt. 2017)

~# mysql -u  c7imkereikocher -p   (hier ist es leer und ich werde aufgefordert es einzutippen)
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'c7imkereikocher'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2017)

Logge dic mal als root in phmyadmin ein und schau ob die DB amgelegt wurde und ob es den user in mysql.user gibt.


----------



## vikozo (11. Okt. 2017)

@Till
mir scheint der user wurde nicht erstellt, wenn ich mit einem anderen "alten" user und Passwort in phpmyadmin einlogge geht es.
ein neu erstellter user mit Passwort kann sich dann im phpmyadmin nicht anmelden.
das root Passwort hoffe ich zuhause notiert zu haben.  ;-(
dann hab ich als ISPConfig eine "Version: 3.1dev"  werde heute abend ein update auf ISPConfig 3.1.7 durchführen.


----------



## vikozo (11. Okt. 2017)

update ISPConfig Version: 3.1.7p1
aber noch immer kann ein erstellter user 
mysql  -u Name -p (leer)
nach der Passwort eingabe 
Enter password:
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'c7imkereikocher'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2017)

Dein Problem hat nichts mit der ISPConfig Version zu tun, daher kann Dir ein ISPConfig Update da auch nicht helfen. Hast Du vielleiht Dein MySQL root Passwort geändert und das neue Passwort nicht in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf gesetzt?


----------



## vikozo (11. Okt. 2017)

@Till - gefunden, die DB wurder erstellt ist aber leer, was normal ist
der user wurde nicht erstellt, jedenfalls unter Benutzer nicht gefunden.
Das einzige was seit dem letzten erstellen von User und DB geändert hat die die PHP Version.


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2017)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist Bei Dir so ein Plugin in MySQL / MariaDB aktiv? https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/issues/4777


----------



## vikozo (12. Okt. 2017)

@Till danke! frag mich weshalb mein Server immer so komische verhalten hat... ;-(

nachtrag: hab in der Beschreibung nicht alles verstanden und es fehlt der Mut es einfach zu probieren


----------



## florian030 (12. Okt. 2017)

Du müsstest einfach mal auf die aktuelle Version update und den log-level auf error setzen.


----------



## vikozo (12. Okt. 2017)

@florian030 ISPConfig ist jetzt Version: 3.1.7p1


----------



## vikozo (13. Okt. 2017)

Server version: 10.0.32-MariaDB-0+deb8u1 (Debian) scheint mir auch relativ aktuell zu sein


----------



## HSorgYves (13. Okt. 2017)

https://mariadb.com/downloads/mariadb-tx
10.2.9 ist aktuell, unter Debian stable ist 10.1.26 aktuell


----------



## florian030 (14. Okt. 2017)

und was steht bei loglevel nun im log, wenn du eine db+user anlegst?


----------



## vikozo (16. Okt. 2017)

Hallo
unter :/var/log#
habe ich keine log file gesehen die mariadb heisst
ich hab ein mysql und mysql.err mysql.log in diesem Log ist aber keine Info
unter syslog oder user.log erschein kein Hinweis auf die Erstellung eines User.


----------



## florian030 (16. Okt. 2017)

Setz den Log-Level in ISPConfig auf error und leg dann mal db+user an und sieh nach, was im Log von ISPConfig steht.


----------



## vikozo (16. Okt. 2017)

hallo @florian030 
also unter Monitor --> System State - Show System-Log ist ein einziger Eintrag aus dem Jahre 2015
2015-10-25 11:09 Debug [INTERFACE]: APS crawler: String could not be parsed as XML


----------



## vikozo (18. Okt. 2017)

Ideen?


----------



## HSorgYves (18. Okt. 2017)

Post #17...


----------



## vikozo (18. Okt. 2017)

@HSorgYves Post #18
wenn ich unter System -> Server Config -> Server -> Loglevel auf *Debug* stelle und einen user erstelle erhalte ich einen Log eintrag
2017-10-18 12:50 server Debug Calling function 'db_user_insert' from plugin 'mysql_clientdb_plugin' raised by event 'database_user_insert'.
aber kein Error
unter phpMyAdmin (login as root) ist unter Benutzer kein Eintrag mit dem neuen Namen


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2017)

So geht debugging:

https://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/

und dann bitte die komplette ausgabe posten die Du auf der Shell beim aufrufen von server.sh bekommst.


----------



## vikozo (18. Okt. 2017)

aha da gab es doch noch was

~# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
PHP Warning:  mysqli_connect(): Headers and client library minor version mismatch. Headers:50553 Library:50630 in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 79

finished.
PHP Warning:  mysqli_connect(): Headers and client library minor version mismatch. Headers:50553 Library:50630 in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 79


----------



## vikozo (18. Okt. 2017)

damit https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...-client-library-minor-version-mismatch.65439/
ist der mismatch verschwunden


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2017)

Das ist aber vermutlich nicht Dein problem. Du hastd en debug Loglevel immer noch nicht angeschaltet, denn sonst würdest Du viel mehr Ausgaben sehen auf der Shell.


----------



## vikozo (18. Okt. 2017)

@all Problem ist komplett gelöst - user erstellen und mit DB funktioniert nun wieder einwandfrei! 
@Till unter System -> Server Config -> Server -> Loglevel habe ich Error eingestellt - gleich unter der Firewall Einstellung.


----------



## robotto7831a (18. Okt. 2017)

Und wie hast Du das Problem gelöst?


----------



## vikozo (19. Okt. 2017)

@robotto7831a 
Das Problem Post #23
mit dem Link in Post #24 konnte ich den Mismatch auflösen

und dann klappte auch das mit dem erstellen eines DB User


----------

